# Could I expext black pups?



## Rich73Kelly (Dec 5, 2011)

Our Sheena's dad is a pure black. From what I understand, mom is a lighter sable. She is a dark sable. If I were to breed her with a pure black, what are the chances of getting any pure blacks out of the litter?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Check out this page:

Ehret German Shepherds - Breeding Announcements

If you scroll down you will find a table that will tell you the percentage of pups to expect from the various color combinations.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

probably 25% blacks....although I bred Csabre (sable, sire is black) to a black and got 4 blacks and 2 sables....Csabre carried black as her recessive as Xito, sire, was black.

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If a sable with black recessive were bred to a solid black, each pup would have a 50% chance of being black and 50% chance of being sable.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris is right though genes don't always follow the percentages. I bred a b/t that carries black to a black and got 5 blacks and two dark b/t (that carry black).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

does your sable carry the gene for black recessive?
of course she does - her sire is solid black -- my error


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> If a sable with black recessive were bred to a solid black, each pup would have a 50% chance of being black and 50% chance of being sable.


 
Does that mean that black or sable is controlled by a single gene? (I am trying very hard to remember my genetics class that was SOOOOO long ago in college!)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

There is a single gene combination for color such as sable or black and tan. however there are modifiers that control the variations of darkness such as the pencilling on a sable or bi-color and how dark the sable is.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what makes your dog breed worthy?


----------



## Rich73Kelly (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks people for your comments! I appreciate the input! I asked these questions because I rescued her from my daughter when she had nowhere else to keep her. Her only request was that I breed her with a black and give her pick of the litter. 
"doggiedad", I don't quite understand your question "what makes your dog breed worthy?" Why would she not be breed worthy ??? She is a papered GSD with excellent blood lines!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Rich,
Please read this thread, then you will understand doggiedad's question. Truthfully it takes more than a "papered GSD with excellent bloodlines" to be a good breeding candidate and produce sound, well temperamented, healthy pups.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It probably means that people looking for a quality GSD will be asking about health certifications (not just a vet go-ahead), training and titles, etc. A paper is just a registration. An axe murder can have a social security card just like a Nobel laureate. Many if not most dogs being bred today have "excellent bloodlines" according to their owners and breeders but the proof is in the pudding....


----------

